# mathews



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

any one like the monster/xlr8 /reezen what are your thoughts im looking to buy a mathews monster xlr8 60 pound 29 inch draw


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

mathewsshooter9 said:


> any one like the monster/xlr8 /reezen what are your thoughts im looking to buy a mathews monster xlr8 60 pound 29 inch draw


I have a Monster and I really like it. Didn't care for the Reezen as much...

Make sure to get a 60lber. PLENTY of speed and easier draw


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Mathews bows*

I don't think I could ever get used to the draw cycle of the monster. i love my 6.5 Rezeen though!!


----------



## benzilla (Mar 5, 2009)

monster has a lot of issues, reezen is a alright rig why dont you exsplore the many other options out there before you regret spending a thousand bucks on a out dated bow


----------



## Zonablazer (Aug 5, 2009)

Been shootin my reezen for a couple of weeks now. I absolutely love it and have no complaints at all. Easier draw on a single cam and plenty of speed.


----------

